# CAT7 Kabel oder Telefonkabel fuer Verkabelung zwischen APL und UAE



## Knogle (14. März 2017)

Hallo liebe Community,

Aktuell mache ich die Verkabelung zur TAE/UAE Dose neu da das aktuelle Kabel kaputt gegangen ist.

Erstaunlicherweise habe ich jedoch gesehen dass fuer die 100MBit Internet gerademal 2 Adern beim APL in Benutzung sind?

Habe jetzt aktuell ein neues Telefonkabel gelegt, bin aber am ueberlegen ob es vielleicht sinvoller ist ein CAT7 Kabel zu legen und das dann statt an die UAE Dose direkt ans Patchpanel zu machen.

Hat jemand da Erfahrungen gemacht, ob es einen Unterschied macht ob ich Telefonkabel zwischen APL und UAE oder CAT7 Verlegekabel nutze, bzw. statt an die UAE Dose direkt an das Patchpanel anschliesse?

Ein deutlicher Vorteil scheint mir das LSA System am Patchpanel zu sein


Hoffe jemand hat da Erfahrungen und kann helfen!

MfG


----------



## P2063 (14. März 2017)

Das eine hat doch mit dem anderen nichts zu tun? Der "Klingeldraht" der vom Hausanschluss kommt überträgt die Daten ganz anders als in einem LAN. Natürlich kann man die einzelnen Adern eines CAT7 Kabels dafür verwenden, aber das bringt keinen Vorteil.

(ich gehe zumindest davon aus es geht hier um alles was sich vor dem Splitter befindet)


----------



## Malkolm (14. März 2017)

Bis zur 1.TAE (Monopoldose) hast du als Anschlußinhaber btw. nichts daran rumzufummeln. Bekommt die Post/Telekom davon mit gibt das Ärger.

Aus technischer Sicht ist es unerheblich welchen Kabeltyp du nimmst.


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. März 2017)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Aus technischer Sicht ist es unerheblich welchen Kabeltyp du nimmst.



Wer sagt das?  Die Wellenwiderstände sind im LAN-Label ganz anders. DSL sollte nur über richtiges Telefonkabel übertragen werden.


----------



## JoinRise (14. März 2017)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Bis zur 1.TAE (Monopoldose) hast du als Anschlußinhaber btw. nichts daran rumzufummeln. Bekommt die Post/Telekom davon mit gibt das Ärger.
> 
> Aus technischer Sicht ist es unerheblich welchen Kabeltyp du nimmst.



Für die Entleihung , also ab APL ist der Eigentümer bzw Hausbesitzer Verantwortlich , niemand anders sonst .


----------



## Malkolm (14. März 2017)

Genau, deshalb ist am APL auch eine Blombe und eine dicke Aufschrift "Nur für Post/Telekom".


----------



## JoinRise (14. März 2017)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Genau, deshalb ist am APL auch eine Blombe und eine dicke Aufschrift "Nur für Post/Telekom".



Anschließen darf es nur der Carrier  , für den Rest gilt eben Eigentümer


----------



## skankee (14. März 2017)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Aus technischer Sicht ist es unerheblich welchen Kabeltyp du nimmst.



Das ist so nicht richtig.

Eignung von Telefonkabeln als DSL- und Netzwerkkabel
Zusammenfassung:
-Das Standard Telefonkabel J-Y(St)Y -> "Das schlechteste Telefonkabel, das in Deutschland für Geld erhältlich ist"
-Cat 5 Kabel:"Die Dämpfungswerte gelten für Installationskabel bei 20°C, für Patchkabel gelten ca. 50% mehr" -> Patchkabel schlechter

Wer setzt die 1. TAE
Zusammenfassung:
-Wenn Cat 5/6/7 Kabel dann "Netzwerkverlegekabel (starre Adern). Flexibles Netzwerkkabel, also Patchkabel, ist ungeeignet".
-"J-Y(St)Y ist stinknormale Telefonleitung, die hat jeder Elektriker. Leider sind deren elektrische Werte nicht ganz passend für DSL Signale."
-"Besser ist J-YH oder J-2Y(St)Y ,am besten das (meines Erachtens als "Privater" etwas schlecht zu beschaffende) J-O2YS(St)H "


Generell zu dem Thema:
Kabel verbinden mit geringstmoeglicher Daempfung fuer DSL tuning - Mikrocontroller.net
Kabel zwischen APL und TAE austauschen - Seite 5 - onlinekosten.de Forum
Telefonkabel geschirmt oder ungeschirmt - onlinekosten.de Forum


Also wenn man es schon neu macht dann wäre das Beste wohl: J-2Y(St)Y

Wenn man Netzwerkkabel verlegen will dann nur Verlegekabel und kein Patchkabel.

J-Y(St)Y ( ohne die "2") sollte man daher nicht nehmen wenn man die Wahl hat.


----------

